# H K Mulford chemist Philadelphia (calomel)



## goodman1966 (Jul 5, 2014)

My daughter found this at a yard sale . Mercury Chloride. Nasty stuff.
Reportedly used on George Washington on his death bed and by Lewis & Clark to treat their men's STD's !
Has been banned in the US in crime form. 
3 inches tall, amber, tooled top. Any ideas on rarity or value?[attachment=image.jpg]
[attachment=image(NQ).jpg]
[attachment=image(XI).jpg]
With some contents!!!!


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 6, 2014)

The bottle is not very common especially with that label, but I doubt it would have much value.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 7, 2014)

Not sure it really counts as a poison, as it doesn't say "Poison" on the bottle anywhere.  I don't think it's really a matter of whether or not the stuff could kill you (I mean, a lot of patent meds would qualify if that was so) but what the bottle says.  Still, cool bottle, and an interesting if somewhat dark piece of history (apparently that stuff was used in teething powders until the fifties, yikes!)


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 12, 2014)

Not considered a poison bottle. It's a general purpose bottle for HK Mulford.  It's a great bottle, none the less, with that label in such good condition.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys !


----------

